# Yamaha warn winch 2500



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I have a grizzly 660 with a Yamaha warn winch 2500 on it. It will reel back in but will not go out. Any suggestions before I buy a new winch. I hear clicking when it comes back in. No clicking when I try to let it out. Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

JP


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I think I have narrowed it down to the contactor/solenoid. Got to do a little more checking.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Im sure you need a new contactor.. Swap the leads on the winch and see if it will work the opposite way


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you. I did that and that is why I was thinking a new contactor. Just wanted to check the power from the control switch as well. I forgot to do that while I was doing all the other checking. 

Thank you.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

New contactor installed yesterday and it is ready to go.


----------

